# Cpt 73725



## TamaraM (Aug 24, 2011)

Just to be sure.... is 73725  "MRA, lower ext, w/ or wo contrast" an unilateral code (or bilateral).  I am thinking its a unilateral code & report is rt & lt leg so i would bill 73725-LT & 73725-RT.... correct just looking for some reasurrance or a contradicting opinion.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 25, 2011)

U're correct.


----------

